# Getting there!



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

A fresh delivery of RAVE IJ coffee, a few twists and turns of the dial only two wasted cups and I'm getting a double in 27 seconds with a lovely crema.

Its such a joy when you start to get it right.

Thanks for all the help so far.

Mmmmmm


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

What's your dosage/recipe and how long did you rest the beans for from roast date?

Thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just opened a bag of Rave IJ today, 7 days resting and find them very easy to make a nice espresso...It's good when you get it right!


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Three days resting, 16g in 27 seconds.


----------



## Coffee Dog (Dec 6, 2014)

Bruce Boogie said:


> Three days resting, 16g in 27 seconds.


Congrats Bruce, it's so satisfying when you nail it. That's usually what I aim for. Did you have it as a straight espresso or have you ventured into cappuccinos etc?


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I drink it straight but I made a steamed milk coffee for a friend.

It was smooth and it had foam on the top that stayed there.

No idea what you could call it ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Bruce Boogie said:


> I made a steamed milk coffee for a friend.
> 
> It was smooth and it had foam on the top that stayed there.
> 
> No idea what you could call it ;-)


Flat white come Cappa?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just getting to the end of my first ever 1kilo bag of Italian Job, found it was better after about 10 days, a very smooth coffee and big crema which lasted. Just started a bag of Signature blend and think its a richer taste compared to the Italian Job, we both prefer the signature blend in this household but it does cost slightly more.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a bag of Signature to try after the IJ - much of a difference in the grind? ?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm grinding the signature finer than IJ, can't really tell you by how much though.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

A useful start, saves me going the wrong way!


----------

